# Local suppliers for Nic, VG & PG



## Johanvdmrw (16/7/15)

Hi guys, Not sure if this has been asked recently but I want to know where you would recommend buying the above mentioned Items. Is there a major difference between importing it or buying it locally? Except for the price obviously? 

I have noticed between 2 local juice suppliers that their juices are good, but in all the respective juices I can taste that they are made by that person. So not sure if it's the VG they use or the flavoring? Or maybe even the PG or the Nic? Damnit so many factors!!!!

But this is a 2 phase question 

When looking at buying Nic, do you guys recommend buying the VG based Nic? or the Premixed Nic? and on either option, what nic % do you recommend? 

Sorry if this is a duplicate and long winded question but as we all know, payday is around the corner and I would like to place my orders so that I can start making vapesauce. 

Kind regards,
Johan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (16/7/15)

Vg you can buy from your local Spar, Pick n Pay, Checkers. It's called "Dolly Varden" and it's cheap.
PG and Nic you can buy from www.skybluevaping.co.za or from www.vapourmountain.co.za

I've never used VG based nic before, so can't comment on that. You can only get the 36mg nic in SA as far as I know and you can use a mixing calculator to determine how much to use to get to your desired level.

Skyblue has a mixing calculator on their site.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christopher (16/7/15)

Ahh, this all depends on your personal taste. I've not been doing the DIY juice for very long, 2 months now but I do have a couple of pointers. 

SkyBlue Vaping sells pretty rad starter kits as well as having a massive amount of DIY flavour concentrates AND they have amazing service and almost always next day delivery. 

I have found that different nicotine and different VG can make a difference, I have tried a couple other Nic concentrate in my mixes and have noticed that some are a step above the rest, I myself prefer the nic from SkyBlue. Their VG seems a tiiiiny bit thinner as well, which makes for easy wicking and easy "syringing" out of the bottle. 

Your other main choice would be VapourMountain which is also a lot of people's favorite shop for DIY flavours, they are almost on par with SkyBlue (my opinion)

I see there is also a newer shop called "Vapowave" I think and they have an awesome selection at really competitive prices and I have seen some stellar reviews for customer service ( I have not used them yet so I can't tell you from experience) 

Anyways, hope that the above helps a little  

May the odds be ever, in your favor, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (16/7/15)

Interesting question. However there's a good chance other retailers use the same PG/VG as there are so many suppliers.

Could you perhaps share some examples of juices that you find taste similar? I sometimes feel that some juices are "just another combination of TFA concentrates" but I've never found a strong taste from VG or PG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christopher (16/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Vg you can buy from your local Spar, Pick n Pay, Checkers. It's called "Dolly Varden" and it's cheap.
> PG and Nic you can buy from www.skybluevaping.co.za or from www.vapourmountain.co.za
> 
> I've never used VG based nic before, so can't comment on that. You can only get the 36mg nic in SA as far as I know and you can use a mixing calculator to determine how much to use to get to your desired level.
> ...



I've tried the dischem VG and I find it to be incredibly thick, to the point where I can't pull it out of the bottle, is this just me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christopher (16/7/15)

Mike said:


> Interesting question. However there's a good chance other retailers use the same PG/VG as there are so many suppliers.
> 
> Could you perhaps share some examples of juices that you find taste similar? I sometimes feel that some juices are "just another combination of TFA concentrates" but I've never found a strong taste from VG or PG.


I've never had a difference in taste with different VG/PG but I have noticed that some Nic is more bitter and peppery than others, but it's very slight.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (16/7/15)

I say again. Get the Dolly Varden from Spar, Pick n Pay, etc. It's the same type VG as you can buy at Skyblue and Vapourmountain. Or get it from them. I bought my first Dolly Varden VG also from Dischem.
Oh, by the way, VG is thick. It's supposed to be thick. That's why you have the PG to dilute it or use distilled water.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike (16/7/15)

Christopher said:


> I've never had a difference in taste with different VG/PG but I have noticed that some Nic is more bitter and peppery than others, but it's very slight.



Likewise, but I've only tasted PG/VG from Skyblue. Nicotine will become peppery as it oxidises. Just gotta make sure you're getting fresh, looked after stuff.

Also, VG's viscosity is hugely temperature dependant. It may have just been that one bottle was colder than the other?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Johanvdmrw (16/7/15)

Thanks guys, I will go and have a look. So then the max would be 36mg for the Nic. Just wanted to get some insight from you guys as I am only starting off. 

I will the suggested calculators then to get the results I am after. I know there are already so many juice makers out there, but I think we are all trying to reach the same goal which is to save money 

Thanks again for the advice guys.


----------



## Viper_SA (16/7/15)

You can also buy from www.valleyvapour.co.za. My personal opinion is that Dolly Varden VG is a tad sweater and thinner than Skyblye VG. I need to add less sweetener when mixing with Dolly. Clicks and Alpha Pharm (think that's the name) is horribly thick. I have read on the forum that some people find Skyblue nic has more thriat hit and isnless peppery while Vapourmountain nic has less throat hit and has more of a pepper taste. I have some samples of VG and PG from Valleyvapour I want to try, but straight tasting from the bottle, it tastes slightly less bitter and more sweet than Skyblue VG and PG. So far I have onky tried Skybkue nic as it is by far the cheapest, and sourced locally and not importex (as I understand)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (16/7/15)

zadiac said:


> I say again. Get the Dolly Varden from Spar, Pick n Pay, etc. It's the same type VG as you can buy at Skyblue and Vapourmountain. Or get it from them. I bought my first Dolly Varden VG also from Dischem.
> Oh, by the way, VG is thick. It's supposed to be thick. That's why you have the PG to dilute it or use distilled water.



Dilute my precious VG? What gobbledygook art thou spouting? 
Gets diluted enough with those pesky flavourants going in

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Genie (16/7/15)

Hi guys, VG is vegetable glycerine- much, much safer than glycerine made from hoof and bone if you're vaping it. I got my last lot from the USA when I was visiting- does anyone know where I can get it locally, or do I have to import it? I prefer VG to Propylene Glycol (PG) and use it almost exclusively in my Nautilus Mini and Lemo 2 tanks.

Vaping exclusively for 6 months strong- no more smoking. Keep calm. Vape on. Stay with it and BREATHE!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/7/15)

Genie said:


> Hi guys, VG is vegetable glycerine- much, much safer than glycerine made from hoof and bone if you're vaping it. I got my last lot from the USA when I was visiting- does anyone know where I can get it locally, or do I have to import it? I prefer VG to Propylene Glycol (PG) and use it almost exclusively in my Nautilus Mini and Lemo 2 tanks.
> 
> Vaping exclusively for 6 months strong- no more smoking. Keep calm. Vape on. Stay with it and BREATHE!


I think @drew at valley vapour has the vegetable extracted stuff if I remember correctly. Chemically they are the same especially at the purity we vapours use. The difference would be in the 0.2% "impurities" that would be different from veg extraction and the other types.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (16/7/15)

or either of these VG's are also cool to buy


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

Genie said:


> Hi guys, VG is vegetable glycerine- much, much safer than glycerine made from hoof and bone if you're vaping it. I got my last lot from the USA when I was visiting- does anyone know where I can get it locally, or do I have to import it? I prefer VG to Propylene Glycol (PG) and use it almost exclusively in my Nautilus Mini and Lemo 2 tanks.
> 
> Vaping exclusively for 6 months strong- no more smoking. Keep calm. Vape on. Stay with it and BREATHE!


Most welcome to the forum. Congrats on getting rid of the stinky habit. Was wondering if the Mini Nautilus would be able to handle 100% VG - do you dilute it at all? Here is a link to the vegetable origin VG @Gazzacpt referred to above: http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/vegetable-glycerine-vg/


----------



## Johanvdmrw (16/7/15)

Genie said:


> Hi guys, VG is vegetable glycerine- much, much safer than glycerine made from hoof and bone if you're vaping it. I got my last lot from the USA when I was visiting- does anyone know where I can get it locally, or do I have to import it? I prefer VG to Propylene Glycol (PG) and use it almost exclusively in my Nautilus Mini and Lemo 2 tanks.
> 
> Vaping exclusively for 6 months strong- no more smoking. Keep calm. Vape on. Stay with it and BREATHE!



That is a good point! I am looking for VG (Vegetable Glycerine) I am not a vegan or anything, but just the thought of inhaling animal sounds dodgy


----------



## Viper_SA (16/7/15)

Knowing the cost of Neatsfoot Oil (made from animal products) I seriously doubt we have anything to fear as ar as animal-derived glycerin is concerned. It is a byproduct in so many processes

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (16/7/15)

@ET Your dog looks like it wants to vape some of those yummie goodness


----------



## BumbleBee (16/7/15)

@Johanvdmrw the choice of PG or VG based nic will depend largely on the mixes you're planning to make. I mainly use VG Nic base because my mixes are usually 50% VG and higher. When you're mixing 18mg juice the PG Nic base becomes a real pita.

Regarding differences in VG flavour, I've found they are all mostly flavourless except for the Alpha one, I find it has a slight nuttiness to it. Not a bad thing, works great with dessert flavours

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ET (17/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Johanvdmrw the choice of PG or VG based nic will depend largely on the mixes you're planning to make. I mainly use VG Nic base because my mixes are usually 50% VG and higher. When you're mixing 18mg juice the PG Nic base becomes a real pita.
> 
> Regarding differences in VG flavour, I've found they are all mostly flavourless except for the Alpha one, I find it has a slight nuttiness to it. Not a bad thing, works great with dessert flavours



Figures. My favourite VG is the alpha one and i hate nuts in general. Maybe i just hate strong nutty flavours. Hmmm, good thing my favourite diy is dessert flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (20/7/15)

Some chemists stock PG as well, but you have to ask around a lot and find a pharmacist that actually knows what it is. It's not a popular thing for them to stock either, so you may have to ask them to bring it in specially for you.


----------



## Genie (25/7/15)

Sorry for not replying sooner- I'm on 3g until I move and get the ADSL line transferred. What I'm using at the moment is Heritage Store organically grtown vegetable glycerine from Health Basket of Mount Dora, USA. Not saying it's unobtainable here, and must find a local source. All we can do is try and find pure glycerine made from Vegetable, not Animal origins, for the sake of our health. No, I am not a vegetarian. 

I vaped VG successfully on my Nautilus - to a point. Things went pear shaped when I used Vanilla (I usually vape fruit essences [Flavourers Apprentice at the moment] and stick to the safe list). I find a little bit of water mixed with the VG stops my coils from choking and burning- some coils are fine for 2-3 weeks, some burn out within hours on pure VG.

I don't like PG, but can tolerate it around 10 to 15%.


----------



## johan (25/7/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Some chemists stock PG as well, but you have to ask around a lot and find a pharmacist that actually knows what it is. It's not a popular thing for them to stock either, so you may have to ask them to bring it in specially for you.



I promise you all pharmacists know what is propylene glycol, most won't know what is "pg"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (25/7/15)

Genie said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner- I'm on 3g until I move and get the ADSL line transferred. What I'm using at the moment is Heritage Store organically grtown vegetable glycerine from Health Basket of Mount Dora, USA. Not saying it's unobtainable here, and must find a local source. All we can do is try and find pure glycerine made from Vegetable, not Animal origins, for the sake of our health. No, I am not a vegetarian.
> 
> I vaped VG successfully on my Nautilus - to a point. Things went pear shaped when I used Vanilla (I usually vape fruit essences [Flavourers Apprentice at the moment] and stick to the safe list). I find a little bit of water mixed with the VG stops my coils from choking and burning- some coils are fine for 2-3 weeks, some burn out within hours on pure VG.
> 
> I don't like PG, but can tolerate it around 10 to 15%.



What is this organic vegetable glycerine you keep going on about? And this hooves and other animal parts malarkey?


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/7/15)

johan said:


> I promise you all pharmacists know what is propylene glycol, most won't know what is "pg"



Spot on my Irish Ohm.
You can walk into Dischem and order litres of the stuff. Most pharmacies have it ,but as dispensary stock for mixing tinctures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/7/15)

ET said:


> What is this organic vegetable glycerine you keep going on about? And this hooves and other animal parts malarkey?



Veg extracted and extracted from other sources are exactly the same chemical makeup. The only differences will be the impurities in it which is oh about 0.2% max if we talking BP or USP rated products. Which is what is recommended. Funnily enough there is a certain seed extracted glycerine which should not be used for vaping because of what the impurity is made up of. It needs a few extra chemical processes. But then I'm almost sure that one is not BP or USP rated.


----------



## Viper_SA (25/7/15)

Not one of the pharmacies, including Dischem, in the Vaal Triangle had a clue what propylene glycol is and all refused to order it for me.


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Not one of the pharmacies, including Dischem, in the Vaal Triangle had a clue what propylene glycol is and all refused to order it for me.


Email their online sales team and get them to send your order to the store closest to you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Not one of the pharmacies, including Dischem, in the Vaal Triangle had a clue what propylene glycol is and all refused to order it for me.


Some pharmacists refer to the stuff as propane- 1,2 - diol. Its other chemical name.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (27/7/15)

johan said:


> I promise you all pharmacists know what is propylene glycol, most won't know what is "pg"


Lol, well apparently the pharmacist at clicks in Westville has no idea what he's doing then. I went in not too long ago (before I found dischem had PG) and asked for propylene glycol, not PG, and he just gave me a blank stare and said he's "never heard of it before".  

Ah well... I guess I'm never going to that clicks again.


----------



## akketix (4/10/15)

ultimatevape.co.za has 60mg nicotine, as well as vg, and pg by the way.


----------



## Eequinox (4/10/15)

johan said:


> I promise you all pharmacists know what is propylene glycol, most won't know what is "pg"


well i can tell you now the pharmacists at dischem in Midrand have no clue what " propylene glycol" is


----------



## Gazzacpt (4/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> well i can tell you now the pharmacists at dischem in Midrand have no clue what " propylene glycol" is


Lol for real. Its a stock item in a dispensery. Its used for mixing tinctures. They might know it as Propane-1,2-diol


----------



## Eequinox (4/10/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Lol for real. Its a stock item in a dispensery. Its used for mixing tinctures. They might know it as Propane-1,2-diol


i'm serious either they were to lazy to look or are super doff


----------



## johan (6/10/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Lol, well apparently the pharmacist at clicks in Westville has no idea what he's doing then. I went in not too long ago (before I found dischem had PG) and asked for propylene glycol, not PG, and he just gave me a blank stare and said he's "never heard of it before".
> 
> Ah well... I guess I'm never going to that clicks again.



Definitely not a qualified pharmacist, maybe just an assistant due to the fact that he bunked chemistry 1 classes .


----------



## johan (6/10/15)

Eequinox said:


> well i can tell you now the pharmacists at dischem in Midrand have no clue what " propylene glycol" is



Then they are not real pharmacists - qualified pharmacists would have used litres of the stuff during practical classes at varsity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

